# new members vs guests



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2016)

ive been tinkering behind the scenes with the tool that identifies members vs guests, so please let me know here (or pm/email) if your user title has changed or you are no longer listed as a TUG member!


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 28, 2016)

OK, this is something that bugs me.  Why when I paid my dues didn't I automatically become a member back in March or so.  I've seen the, to me, very complicated instructions on how to get "member" next to my name, but why isn't it just automatic? I look at those instructions and think it's just not worth my time, I'd rather be wasting it some other way!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2016)

its not automatic because the two systems are completely separate (paid login, vs the forums)


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you for changing my status to "member"!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2016)

was it not showing before?  on your last reply it showed you as a TUG member for me?


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 28, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> was it not showing before?  on your last reply it showed you as a TUG member for me?


It never showed up before. And I know I looked after the forum change took place to see if just possibly it righted itself so I wouldn't have to make the change myself (which I wouldn't have, too lazy to wade through it). Yes, just checked, back on the 19th I grumbled about the guest title. So if you didn't change it today, wonder when it happened?  As I type this I notice I don't see either guest or member under my photo.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2016)

oh it may very well have been triggered with the recent changes i was making to make it automatic for those with the bbs member code inserted in their profile...sorry its been kind of a crazy few weeks keeping track of all the changes im making =)

i show the tug member banner below your name?


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes, the member banner is there after I post. As I type right now I just see my dearly departed Lucy, no words, which is fine.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 28, 2016)

are you perhaps typing on a tablet or phone?  if so its likely to adjust the view of the forum and shrink it down to fit on a smaller screen, thus removing some of the formatting.


----------



## vlt (Nov 30, 2016)

I am a new member here and I went through the steps to add my BBS member code but I'm still showing as a 'guest'.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 30, 2016)

VLT, as of 12:52 eastern (now) i show the TUG member tag under your account, note that the overall query runs only once an hour so it may have a bit of a delay depending on when you actually complete the entry in your profile.  can you confirm that now you see the TUG member banner below your username and can access the sightings forum?


----------

